# XIAOXIAO No.3 at Dojang.co.uk



## brianbarton (Jan 11, 2002)

This flash animation is absolutely superb.  Well worth the wait for it to download.

http://www.brianrbarton.com/dojang/fun.html 

 Brian


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianbarton _
> 
> *This flash animation is absolutely superb.  Well worth the wait for it to download.
> 
> ...



There is a message board at this site also:
http://www.brianrbarton.com/dojang/messageboard.html


----------

